# The Big Baby



## Puff1 (Apr 14, 2006)

It seems the brisket I bought for smokin' sat,, has become my daughter's baby!
She has totally adopted the 11lb briskket as her own!
I'm not sure how to break the news to her sat., that her "baby will be smoked & eaten "
But anyways here is my 2 favorite girl's,(+ 1 Baby), and some ugly guy.
I have no idea where he came from??????
Pic's to follow tommorow!

http://img137.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 52yv2.smil



Except for that big fat ugly guy


----------



## wittdog (Apr 14, 2006)

Puff cute babies. I think it's time for the Lion King. Use the whole circle of Life thing.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 14, 2006)

Thank God your little girl got her looks from her mom!  [-o<


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

Let her keep it for a month or so ~ She'll be ready to let it go!!   

Just kidding ~ Cute kid (and wife). Who's that ugly F***?  :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 14, 2006)

You didn't lie about the ugly guy!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 14, 2006)

Man it's about time to clean out that garage. 8-[


----------



## Griff (Apr 14, 2006)

Puff

You're a braver man than I --  posting pictures of female family members on this board.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Well i'll start from the top..............
Witt, no more toon's, I can't take it no more, Wizard O f Oz at my house.
Larry, kiss my ass,(bro)!
Joker, your'E right, it will get pretty stinky!
Cappy, I don't know???
Sail the damn ship or sumpin'
Griff, i've done it before, come on be brave. WTF


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Well i'll start from the top..............
> Witt, no more toon's, I can't take it no more, Wizard O f Oz at my house.
> Larry, kiss my ass,(bro)!
> Joker, your'E right, it will get pretty stinky!
> ...


Ask, well, he doesn't like it when I drag him into s*@t, so, read the archives ~ I wouldn't do it... [-X


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 14, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But Joker this is the"GENERAL BBQ" section fftop:
 :slap:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 14, 2006)

That's cute.

Demented and Sad... yet cute.  
Nice looking 2/3's of a family there Puff. =D> =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 15, 2006)

Well , I screwed up  ,a bunch of the guy's stopped by last night, and we somehow drank every beer I had, and then some #-o 
Just woke up, smoker cold, brisket cold, head sore uch: 
Looks like it will have to wait till hopefully monday #-o
Please tell me this has happened to somebody else [-o< 
 :hide:


----------



## cflatt (Apr 15, 2006)

how do you explain to your daughter that you only maimed her new baby ??


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 15, 2006)

I havn't figured out how to tell her yet :!:


----------



## kickassbbq (Apr 15, 2006)

*Puff Man*

That's one reason I decided to stop drinking SO muc.  Every time I got the meat going and started on the Jack, I would have to finish it in the oven and go to bed without even tasting it.
I am a Dumb Ass.
So, I don't drink when I smoke.  Somehow the BBQ always gets done and I get to taste it.  What a concept.
Happy Easter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  2001 Stupid Glide!!!!
Smoke On!!!!!!
ed


----------



## wittdog (Apr 15, 2006)

Doing Bacon and Canadian Bacon today. If the extended family does aggravate me to much I might even share. I’m going to try the based with Maple Syrup and rolled in Cornmeal.  I usually make some just cured dusted with cornmeal and the other smoked.  Going to read Legends  of Texas BBQ while I’m at it. And eeat some Chicken Wing Dip made from left over pulled pork. Probably going to pull into the Libation Station while I’m at it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2006)

that chicken wing dip is interesting...what's the texture/consistency like?
I imagine it's pretty thick.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Puff Man*



			
				kickassbbq said:
			
		

> That's one reason I decided to stop drinking SO muc.  Every time I got the meat going and started on the Jack, I would have to finish it in the oven and go to bed without even tasting it.
> I am a Dumb Ass.
> So, I don't drink when I smoke.  Somehow the BBQ always gets done and I get to taste it.  What a concept.
> Happy Easter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  2001 Stupid Glide!!!!
> ...



Problem is ,it's what I did last night that screwed me up  
I am gettin' a slab of ribs on at least :!: 
Smoke& ride on bro !!!


----------



## wittdog (Apr 15, 2006)

Puff i'm with Brian J I tend to get lit up and then lite the Q.  I have gotten hammered, Sobered up and gotten hammered again while cooking.  Nothing like being drunk as the sun comes up. 
Capp : Yeah the texture is pretty thick. Can’t by the discount Nachos for this Dip.  The key is to get a good thick Blue Cheese Dressing if you can get it in your area.  If you like Buffalo style wings this is the dig for you. It tastes just like’em even better if you use smoked meat. Hope you try it and like it let me know.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2006)

when I die, they'll lay me in my coffin and fill it with buffalo wings.

I'll def try the dip.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Probably going to pull into the Libation Station while I’m at it.


 :lmao: Pick up a 12 pack for me!  :!:


----------



## john pen (Apr 15, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The key is to get a good thick Blue Cheese Dressing if you can get it in your area.



Like Maries Blue Cheese Dressing ?


----------



## wittdog (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah John or Rooties (Which I think we could only get in the Buffalo area, they sell it at Tops)


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 15, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> It seems the brisket I bought for smokin' sat,, has become my daughter's baby!
> She has totally adopted the 11lb briskket as her own!
> I'm not sure how to break the news to her sat., that her "baby will be smoked & eaten


reminded me about 10 ars ago I went in halves on a Brahama calf. My job was to feed it Mollasses and corn twice a day to fatten her up cuz we had her penned off I-95 in back of a CrackerBarrel restaurant. The other partner said. "don't name it cuz you will get attached to it" well I decided on "Buttercup" and made the mistake of bringing the kiddies a couple times to feed ol Buttercup. They asked about a month after she was butchered..."Can we feed Buttercup?" I opened the freezer and showed them the meat wrapped in butcher paper and told them "Buttercup is going to feed us now" My son laffed, my daughter was horrified. #-o


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!  I swore I'd never lie to my youngins but I think I would have in your case.  But that's me.. :!:


----------



## wittdog (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't know I did a small suckling pig last summer and my kids named him "Tony".  They had no problem eating "Tony" the next day. As a matter of fact they want to do another one this year. Tony came out nice it looked cool for presentation but was kind of a waste as far as yield. If you look close you can see "Tony" on my avatar. Got to love Photoshop.


----------



## zilla (Apr 15, 2006)

Yall look kind of silly to me! Yall were holding that brisket upside down! You could do time for that in Texas!    :grin: Great looking family Puff.  :!:


----------



## wittdog (Apr 15, 2006)

Puff which Wizard of Oz character was in search of an alarm clock? 
 \/  :-#


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 15, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> Yall look kind of silly to me! Yall were holding that brisket upside down! You could do time for that in Texas!    :grin: Great looking family Puff.  :!:


It wasn't a briket Zilla, it was a baby :!: 
Glad I'm not in Texas   (how much time  )


----------

